# Crappie On A Crappie day



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Well we got to fish Saturday morning before the weather got to bad on Lake Talquin. I think when I go back in a couple weeks its going to be on. caught all fish in 4-6 foot of water on live minnows water temp was 68. Having trouble uploading pics for some reason!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds pretty crappie to me!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm sounds like they are spawning! :whistling:


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I think they will be full spawn this week and next.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are some fine ones that's for sure. Best eating fish in fresh water IMHO...


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Last year the spawn was weird at Lake Talquin. It's almost like some were in pre-spawn, spawning, and post spawn all at the same time. We tore them up though. Maybe we can get over there soon.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome fish good job!


----------

